# Whole Home just installed - now not working



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

When the tech left my house about an hour ago, he showed us that we could see the playlist on our new HR24 from the other HR21 in the bedroom. 

We haven't changed anything since he left, but now we can't see the other playlist. When I go to Whole Home and then Status, it says No Networked DVRs found.

TV apps is not working and says it can't find an internet connection.

I did a Network System Test and it says Diagnostic Code 70-101 - Cannot Detect Home Network - Your receiver is configured to work...but the network was not detected.

I called the 800 number and the agent said to hit the reset button on the HD DVR and she would push something to the system to try to fix it. It did not. She said she would put in a work order and that someone would call me back in 20 minutes and send a tech over today, but it's been an hour and no phone call. 

The tech installed the DirectTV Cinema Connection Kit with coax. Our internet is working fine on our computers.

Is there anything I can do myself to try to fix this? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Might be worth taking a look at the system info for networking on your HR24.

What's the IP address and is it showing that it's "coax connected"?


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

Under network it says "coax not connected" (9) but there are no loose cables....

Internet says Not connected (9)

IP Address ends in .3.198

Thanks for the help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csf97 said:


> Under network it says "coax not connected" (9) but there are no loose cables....
> 
> Internet says Not connected (9)
> 
> ...


Does the IP start with 169.xxx ?
This is the internal [to the receiver] address.
Check the LEDs on the CCK & the white DECA behind the HR21. 
Both of these should have three green LEDs. If not post which aren't.

If both show "three green", then the HR24 needs to have its network settings reset to defaults, maybe a reboot, and then try "get connected" again.


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, IP starts with 169

On the CCK the Power Light is green and steady, the NTWK light is green and blinking and the cLink light is off but occasionally turns orange.

On the DECA the Power light is green the NTWK light is flashing yellow and the cLink is off.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csf97 said:


> Yes, IP starts with 169
> 
> On the CCK the Power Light is green and steady, the NTWK light is green and blinking and the *cLink light* is off but occasionally turns orange.
> 
> On the DECA the Power light is green the NTWK light is flashing yellow and the *cLink is off*.


So this is the problem.
cLink is the status of the DECA RF signal, which is in the toilet (  :lol.

Not quite sure what to tell you here as it is a cabling problem, so maybe checking EVERY connector and making sure each is "snug", might be the first step, "but really" the tech should come out and fix "his crap".


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, thanks again for trying to help. I have called them again and they said they would escalate and that I should definitely get a call "soon". It's been another 20 minutes and no call *sigh* 

Maybe all their available agents are negotiating with NewsCorp to keep the Fox channels  :nono2:


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

So, I called back again and the agent had her supervisor try to call the local installer's office while I was on hold. Apparently our local installer company doesn't have anyone manning the phones on Sunday so it will be tomorrow before they call me to set up another support call.

It took them right at a month to be able to get to my install after the order - hope it doesn't take that long to get them back!


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've made some progress toward getting this working myself, but could use some more help!

A few minutes ago, I unplugged the CCK for about five minutes. While it was unplugged, I went to the bedroom where the HR21 is and the DECA in there had all green lights.

I plugged the CCK back in and all the lights turned green. On the new HR24 I did a "Repeat Network Setup."

Now, I'm connected to the internet, but still can't see any of the other playlists. I'm able to download shows from CinemaPlus on both DVRs now. The awesome iPad app can see all the playlists but the receivers can't!

I can't get the new HD Receiver they put in my daughter's room to connect to the internet and in the system info there are no values for IP address or any of the other network settings and it says there is no STB Services Port. I have reset it with the same results.

The CCK is back to two green lights and c.Link is unlit.

Is there anything else I can do or try?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csf97 said:


> I've made some progress toward getting this working myself, but could use some more help!
> 
> A few minutes ago, I unplugged the CCK for about five minutes. While it was unplugged, I went to the bedroom where the HR21 is and the DECA in there had all green lights.
> 
> ...


Since the CCK seems to have some effect, try unplugging its power cord.
Then re-run network setup on each receiver.
"The idea here is" the CCK is causing some problems, and giving up the internet/Ipad app, will allow each receiver to use their internal 169.xxx IP and get MRV and the coax networking to work.
If this does happen, then the HR24 has a DECA test that can be run. This is found by pressing the guide & > "buttons" on the front panel, which should [may take a few tries] bring up a menu with coax on the left. Select coax and it runs a test of the losses between this receiver and each other DECA on the network. There is a second text [PHY MESH] that lists all the bit-rates between each DECA node.
If you have any luck and get these tests to run, then post their results here and I might be able to point you to some directions to look.
"Fundamentally", it sounds like you have a coax/splitter problem.

Here is what those tests look like on my system: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2885885&postcount=53


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, I disconnected the CCK and reset the defaults on the HR24 and redid Network Settings.

Now I have a connection between the new HR24 and the HR21 in the bedroom.

The H25 is not connected, and even after resetting the receiver, resetting network defaults, and redoing the Satellite setup it will not connect. There's NO IP address, and nothing else in the network settings info list.

Here are the Coax Stats on the 24:

Node ID 0, Den, MAC Address 00166BA00131 Phy Levels N/A
Node-001BB1c92d31, MAC Address 001BB1C92D31 Phy Levels 35
Dropped Session Count 0

Phy Rate Mesh has:

Nds 0 - 237 in the 0 and 2 columns with nothing in all the others
Nds 1 Nothing
Nds 2 - 241 in 0 and 240 in 2

After getting the two to play nice and share playlists, I plugged the CCK back in. I had checked the IP address of the HR24 before connecting the CCK back and it started with 169. Immediately after plugging in the CCK I got a message that the Master BR had been disconnected, and checked the IP address on the HR24 again and it started with 192.

What's next? 

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csf97 said:


> Ok, I disconnected the CCK and reset the defaults on the HR24 and redid Network Settings.
> 
> Now I have a connection between the new HR24 and the HR21 in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


The HR24 only found one other DECA, which must be the HR21. You can check this by checking the MAC address on the white DECA connected to the HR21.
The H25 may have a serious problem, since it's not reporting "other than" that it is node #1
Next step it to power the H25 down [pull power cord], then keep the CCK going and get both DVRs to pickup the 192. xxx IP addresses.
Then re-run the coax test


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

I reset the HR21 to default network settings and changed its name and then reset the receiver.

Now I have MRV between the HR21 and the HR24 AND I have internet on both, but I can't get the H25 to connect to the network.

When I unplug it and replug it, it has an IP address that starts with 169. When I go to Network and hit Connect Now, it gives an error saying it can't connect to the network and the reason it gives is 86-925. 

Then it tells me it couldn't connect to the internet and asks if I want to try again. When I say yes, it asks me what type of connection: Wireless, Powerline, or Wired. 

The new Coax test shows:

Node 0 - Den - Phy Levels N/A
Node 1 - Node-001BB1DD058C Phy Levels 31
Node 2 - Node-001BB1c92D31 Phy Levels 34

Phy Rate Mesh Shows:

Node 0 has 233 in the 0 column 237 in the 1 column and 241 in the 2 column
Node 1 has 241 in the 0 column 235 in the 1 column and 246 in the 2 column
Node 2 has 241 in the 0 column 245 in the 1 column and 236 in the 2 column

Looks like the H25 is showing up now in these tests, but it still says it finds no DVRs on Whole Home and is not connected to the internet.

Thanks for getting me this far! Looking forward to the next step...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The three nodes showing are most likely:


HR24 with N/A as it can't measure the loss to itself [duh :lol:]
The HR21, with a white DECA, which has its MAC address on the label.
The CCK
This leaves the H25 which may be what's been causing you problems.

Check the system info and see if it's "coax connected".
When you run the network setup, select "wired". 
Error 86 comes back with:
"We were not able to connect to the Internet. Would you like to get connected?

The router is turned off or not functioning properly
The connection from the receiver to the router failed.
The network is connected, but the Internet connection has failed.
Problem with the router configuration or the receiver network settings."
With the corrective actions being:

Verify all physical connections
Verify customer can access DIRECTV.COM on home PC
On the receiver, run Restore Defaults, Connect Now.
If applicable, verify all DECA units are operating correctly, including the Broadband DECA.
Verify Router activity lights are active for the port connected to the Broadband DECA.
Inform customer that they may need to disable router Firewalls which may be blocking connections for DIRECTV services. Retry "CONNECT NOW" test to verify Internet connectivity.
Instruct customer to verify that their ISP is not limiting access for additional IP addresses.
Instruct customer to verify that their router is properly configured to support the number of devices on their network. Some routers default to only 10 devices."
 But most of these don't apply, because your other receivers are working, which suggests the problem is [and may always have been] a defective H25.
I'm getting the feeling that this H25 has a defective DECA, which is what's causing the cLink LEDs on the other DECAs to not lock on [indicated by a green LED]

BTW: you can also run these tests from the H25 too. If it really has a network connection, it will show similar results, and if not it may not even show the coax option in the menu.


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The three nodes showing are most likely:
> 
> 
> HR24 with N/A as it can't measure the loss to itself [duh :lol:]
> ...


Thanks, VOS. I appreciate all your help! Since the system is now working properly (thanks to your help!) and without the H25 I am sure you are correct that it is a defective unit. Hopefully they will call me today and set up a time to replace it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is/was a "first time" for this.
Normally an installer has made some mistake, but it looks like this time the internal DECA of the H25 didn't last very long. As it failed it spewed out garbage in the DECA RF signal, which caused all the other DECAs to go berserk.


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

The tech just left and finally my MRV is working on all the receivers.

He replaced the splitter and connected only the active receivers to it (the other tech had left two old, inactive receivers connected) and removed a duplexer that was connected to the line that goes to my daughter's bedroom.

Everything is working great now and I've got my fingers crossed that it will stay that way.

Again, thanks VOS, for all your help in getting most of my system working during the time I was waiting on them to come back!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

csf97 said:


> The tech just left and finally my MRV is working on all the receivers.
> 
> He replaced the splitter and connected only the active receivers to it (the other tech had left two old, inactive receivers connected) and *removed a duplexer that was connected to the line that goes to my daughter's bedroom*.
> 
> ...


I'd have to guess that this was where the H25 was.
While I doubt the splitter was the problem, this diplexer [by its nature] killed the DECA signal.

[so back to my earlier comment about having the tech come back out and fix his crap  :lol:]


----------

